# läuft COM auf Client oder Server?



## Jedimaster (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo an alle!

Habe heute mal eine Frage zum Benutzen von COM-Objekten in PHP. Leider kann ich meine Frage nicht selbst beantworten, da ich nur einen lokalen Webserver zum Testen meiner PHP-Anwendungen habe und so nicht genau weiß, was sich auf Client bzw. Server abspielt.

Wenn ich mittels COM auf Office-Applikationen zugreife, also zum Beispiel eine Excel-Tabelle öffne und etwas hineinschreibe - läuft diese Office-Anwendung dann nur auf dem Server oder auf dem Client, oder ist beides möglich?

Wenn dem so wäre, sollte es ja so möglich sein, von einem Client mittels PHP-COM-Webanwendung auf Office-Dokumente zuzugreifen, ohne dass auf dem Client Office installiert sein muss und ohne das die Office-Dokumente lokal vorhanden sein müssen. 

Oder nochmal anderes formuliert: Wenn ich z.B. mittels COM in PHP eine Datei unter "c:\" speichere, wo würde ich diese "in einer echten Client-Server-Umgebung" speichern? Ich meine, bezieht sich das "c:\" im Speicherpfad dann auf c:\ vom Server oder c:\ auf dem Client?


Gruß,
 JediMaster


----------



## webfreak (26. Januar 2005)

PHP wird immer serverseitig ausgeführt, d.H. Office ist nur auf dem server installiert, und die dokumente werden auch nur auf dem Server gespeichert.

Anders ist es nicht möglich, d.H. per php kann der Client nicht über COM gesteuert werden.


----------



## Jedimaster (27. Januar 2005)

Hi Webfreak!

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Gruß,
 JediMaster


----------

